# terrarium pics anyone?



## Mr.Mantid (Jul 3, 2010)

After watching a bunch of youtube videos on terrariums, I was wondering if anyone ever experimented with a small terrarium that housed both plants and a mantis or two? I would love to see some pics or videos of your own. Thanks  

Cheers!

Mr. Mantid


----------



## Rick (Jul 3, 2010)

I think that many of us that keep many mantids try to keep it simple. I have done fancy cages with live plants but I think simpler is better. There are some here how have kept terrariums like you talk about. Hopefully somebody posts some pics.


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Jul 4, 2010)

I agree with on keeping it simple for those who keep many mantids. I would like to have a terrarium more for the terrarium aspect, and adding a mantis would compliment the terrarium more rather than being a simple way to rear up the mantis.

Cheers!

Mr. Mantid


----------



## more_rayne (Jul 4, 2010)

swords has some fancy setup with live plants, he posted pictures on another forum: http://www.terraforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=122462


----------



## mythal (Jul 4, 2010)

Well, if you want to see a small one, here's the first terrarium I built for mantids.







Live plants are no trouble at all if you know how to take care of them. I'll soon have a nice little herd of ghost mantids again, so I'll try to remember to post some new ones of a communal terrarium, as soon as I get something done about it.

Moved just a while ago, so I still haven't had time to make something new for my praying friends, but here's something I built for my Stenodactylus petrii. Sorry, just had to add it, but should work with minor modifications for some desert mantids. I'm actually considering making another on top just for that purpose, but I'm a bit short on cash at the moment. :lol:


----------

